# Jacksonville, FL Advice



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

OK. I'm going to Jax tonight for business will be ther for a few days. I will be staying downtown Hyatt regency (btw there seems to be an awful hotel selection in Jax). I will have a car so driving is not an issue within reason. 

Where should I eat? Where should I shop (time permitting). I am open to other hotel suggestions if anyone has any. 

I do whatever possible to avoid chain restaurants. I try to keep my dinner to no more than $50pp not including after dinner drinks. Any advice is appreciated. The Landing was recommended to me but I am looking for something a little more civilized. 

I hear Matthews is great but I can't get away with $100pp dinners outside of NYC at my work.


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll reply to this, incase anyone else is going to Jax. First of all this City seems to lack much class or at least I didn't find it. 

Matthews was awesome, I recommend it. Check out the riverside area. Kickbacks was a cool place with good food and tons of beers (84 on tap). Avoid the Landing. In general downtown was dead a few bars but very few people and this was on a Thursday.


----------

